# Lighting for wabi kusa



## Hanuman (15 Mar 2019)

Got my hand dirty, literally, and did a wabi kuza from scratch. Amazonia, sphagnum moss, sand, osmocote. Plugged in some Rotala indica "red", Rotala indica "green", Ludwigia repen,  Ludwigia SP. super red mini, Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, HM, mosses. All looks nice and sweet but now me and my vegetable ball need some light.

My thoughts. Using a smart LED bulb like a Yeelight (https://www.yeelight.com/en_US/product/lemon-color). Metrics seem to be right. 6500k, 10w, 800lm. Benefits are that one can configure the bulb for on/off and intensity. No need for an external timer. All an all it will probably cost less than buying a simple LED bulb with a stand, timer etc. The idea is to make a DIY stand with bamboo or the like. Something like this:


Has anyone tried this bulb or any other smart LED bulb?


----------



## Hanuman (17 Mar 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## zozo (17 Mar 2019)

Never used smart bulbs.. Could work pretty well if it has all build in as stated.. Tho 800 lumen at 10 watt consumption is a bit on the low side for emersed growth and adult plants. If it is enough for the plants depends on plant choice and plant requirment. If the plants solely have to depend on the led as light source i guess it will be tough on flowering plant sp. to get them to flower.

If the plants recieve day light and the led is only for aesthetic purpose as ambient light for the darker hour in the day. It coulld be perfect.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Mar 2019)

Head on down to IKEA...


----------



## Hanuman (17 Mar 2019)

No sunlight available inside the house during day time hence the need for artificial light. I had been looking at ikea lights but here in Thailand not everything one finds in Europe is available. I built my own stand with bamboo but now looking at the bulbs but not sure what to chose.


----------



## zozo (17 Mar 2019)

Take a look at ebay, aliexpress or banggood.com.. There you'le find little wifi controlers actualy doing the same thing as your smart bulb. But its only the controler. Usualy these are for DC12 or DC24 led lights up to a X Watt. Than you'll have a range of led options to connect to it. All build in the region you live, China or Korea etc.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...+led+c.TRS0&_nkw=wifi+led+controller&_sacat=0

There are a range of DC 12 24 volt dimmable cob led spots available also working on these controllers.

I guess in the end it will be cheaper too, than a smart complete all in one bulb. Mind if the led gives up on you or the build in controler than you have to trash the complete unit. That is a all in one build con.. Rather buy and connect a controller and light seperately.  That's my 50 cents on it.

Than you can try things, try 800 lumens, if it doesn't seem to work out buy a stronger buld that fits the controller.


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

Yes I had been looking at those site already but my concern was more the type of bulb. Is ok to chose one of those standard LED 6500k bulbs even it's not a grow light? Also the Yeelight I was referring to is not that expensive. It's 18USD around here but yes the 800lm is a limitation on those bulbs.

I wanted the lamp to have a small footprint. Anyway, could you recommend one of those dimmable cob spot light with a suitable dimmer controller?

Thank you.


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Head on down to IKEA...


That lamp is slick! Actually I was able to find it in Ikea Thailand but the specs are a no go I guess. Light colour: warm white (2700 Kelvin). The lamp emits 500 lumen.
Not sure if the LED could be changed. That lamp sells for 53USD. My bamboo stand with a standard bulb + cable/switch/socket has cost me ~ 20USD.

Here is what it looks like so far. Still have to find a way to hide the cable by boring the bamboo and find a suitable diffuser or simply make one. Had to temporarily use some aluminium foil to prevent the light spilling all over the place. Also still need to decide on the bulb and controller. Right now I just added a standard 10w Toshiba LED daylight bulb.


----------



## zozo (18 Mar 2019)

Here is such a smart controller..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/WiFi-Contr...GB-RGBW-LED-Strip-Light-By-Alexa-Google-Home/

I have no personal experience with it, but i know other members here are using and recomending it.

The vendow states "Applications: Can use for LED strip, LED panel light, LED ceiling light and other LED lighting"
I guess it is best to ask the vendor a list of available lights they can provide for it and choose from that.

Other led spot lights that will work on it are the Dimmable DC 12/24 volt MR16 base type COB led spots.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Brig...ight-Bulbs-CREE/201904099348?var=501910405040

Tho for a wabi kusa a dimmable light aint realy a must.. That's a personal preference.

Other DC12V DIY COB panels that can be used are for example these, also come in different types, square, round, rectangular..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-15W-CO...hash=item3d84582143:m:mID61otP1ZWABpIYDXVuQ0g

There are quite some options depending on your DIY skills..

A single color 6500K light is good for growing plants.. No need for any special Grow light specs.


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

Thanks Marcel. Highly appreciated. First link seems non-functional though but I guess it's the same than the one you posted earlier.


----------



## zozo (18 Mar 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/WiFi-Contr...=192686188625eb662379193649b5bec3b128a1fc6875


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

Quick question. Other than for the dimmable option with a controller what would be the purpose of having a 12v bulb  instead of 220v bulb?


----------



## zozo (18 Mar 2019)

Hanuman said:


> Quick question. Other than for the dimmable option with a controller what would be the purpose of having a 12v bulb  instead of 220v bulb?



One to think of when playing with water too is safety..  But mind all led bulbs don't work without internal drivers.. Light Emiting Diodes all work on DC voltage only, some need constant current too. There for all led bulbs on AC 220v have a build in driver that transforms the AC to DC and the propper current.

Choosing a led type that can be driven with DC 12v constant voltage are easiest to control.. Other LED types need special constant current drivers and modified controllers. More difficult more expensive. The tiny mini drivers build in the led bulbs are prone to failure, some burn out quite easily. Vendors state 50.000 hours for the led.. But never give the live span of the tiny internal driver/transformer that oftenly burn out much sooner.

Do a quicky 50.000 hours are 2083 days = 5 years.. Than why give 50.000 hours lifespan on the led and only 1 or 2 year warrenty on the complete bulb..  Rather suspicious isn't it. It's the driver they are no so sure about.


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

Ok inteteresting. Also I don't seem to be able to find E27 base types at 12v. Only at 220v. Any reason for that? Reason I ask is I already have an E27 base. I guess I will need to buy a new base.


----------



## zozo (18 Mar 2019)

The reason is E27 fitting is an AC 220 volt, ISO standard.. Same as GU10 is 220 volt standard. MR (16) fitting is low DC (12/24) volt standard.

Its again a safety issue why these standards are not mixed up, than it also wouldn't be a standard.. You could burn your house down if E27 fitting was made for 12 volt too and you make the wrong assumption and screw that intoa  220 volt fitting and switch it on.

Thus for convinience, to prevent you from making fatal mistakes.. if you see a E27 lamp base you know iits for 220 VAC only..  If you see a MR16 lamp base its low DC voltage and you can not screw it into a 220 vAC lamp fitting.


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

I think I'll be going for your suggestion. I want to take this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MR16-GU10-...hash=item287988d765:m:m3VKCz2874BuNgtWena1auA (M16/12v/dimmable/cool white)
and
https://www.ebay.com/itm/WiFi-Contr...=192686188625eb662379193649b5bec3b128a1fc6875 (not sure if to take IR or RF. I guess not really important.)

I suppose I will also need an adaptor to convert 220v to 12v. Could you recommend one?


----------



## zozo (18 Mar 2019)

Hanuman said:


> I think I'll be going for your suggestion. I want to take this:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MR16-GU10-...hash=item287988d765:m:m3VKCz2874BuNgtWena1auA (M16/12v/dimmable/cool white)
> and
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WiFi-Contr...=192686188625eb662379193649b5bec3b128a1fc6875 (not sure if to take IR or RF. I guess not really important.)
> ...



Just pick one with sufficient wattage that is up to the task.. There are so many out there i wouldn't now where to start recomending one. 
Other than one that is rated IP68, means waterproof.. Would be a good idea if its close to splashing water..  

Something like this maybe..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-DC-12V-...hash=item51f223663a:m:m1fDBnoQzx4Ryos5Yd8BnbQ
Good luck!..


----------



## Hanuman (18 Mar 2019)

ummm.. I think I'll just stick with a 220v bulb without a dimmer. This will simplify everything and make it cheaper. Thanks Marcel!


----------



## Hanuman (19 Mar 2019)

Scrap that last post. lol - I will add the dimmer controller and the 12v bulb. Forgot I had to set the light to a timmer and don't want to add a mechanical/digital timer. Rather use the timer included in the dimmer controller.

Will report once I have everything set up. Thanks to everyone.


----------

